# New...Where to start?



## KatieGrace (Aug 16, 2009)

I'd like to start making M&P soaps since they seem a little easier than CP soaps. I don't really know much at all about it. I've started reading, but any tips or advice would be great! Also, I see all of the wonderful soaps that y'all have made...how do you know how much of what to put in them? Do you just make it up? I'd love to have some really pretty and great smelling soaps to sell and use, and I'm just baffled at how I'm supposed to know how much of what to put in them.   Thanks!


----------



## Lesley (Aug 16, 2009)

I use about 10 milliliters of soapfragrance in about 1 kilo of melt and pour soap. Color I gently drop 1 drop at a time untill I like the color. Then I make notes so I don't forget it and I can make the same soap again if someone likes it. It's just a matter of trying things out. Succes


----------



## heartsong (Aug 16, 2009)

*x*

hi there, and welcome to the forum!   

may i suggest reading thru our melt & pour archives as a way to get the feel of things and then start asking questions.

that's how many of us got our feet wet.   

at the top right of the page is a "search" feature for looking for specific things like colorants, molds, etc.

happy soaping!


----------



## llineb (Aug 29, 2009)

KatieGrace said:
			
		

> I'd like to start making M&P soaps since they seem a little easier than CP soaps. I don't really know much at all about it. I've started reading, but any tips or advice would be great! Also, I see all of the wonderful soaps that y'all have made...how do you know how much of what to put in them? Do you just make it up? I'd love to have some really pretty and great smelling soaps to sell and use, and I'm just baffled at how I'm supposed to know how much of what to put in them.   Thanks!



welcome!!!!


i LOVE my book called "melt and mold soap crafting" by kaila Westerman.  it starts with the basics...what you will need, how to color, scent and also includes lots of pictures and recipes.  it's GREAT!

  then read the old post on colorants (liquid vs powder), bases and scents.  this is a good way to avoid making soap that will fade in color or loose it's smell in a few weeks.

beware, it's addicting!!!!!!!!!!

have fun....and get the book!
lara


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

KatieGrace:
Welcome and good luck. I have learned almost all I have needed to know on this forum. It is the best info you can find. Just search what you are looking for and you can google melt/pour. Just be careful, because there is some bad info and advice out there. I also learned alot from youtube, Brambleberry has a series of melt and pour videos and it is just about anything you need to Try www.brambleberry.com and watch the videos. Good luck.


----------



## jcso339 (Nov 3, 2009)

I just started out as well in making M&P soap. I did SO MUCH research with this forum and watching videos on YOUTUBE. Especially the videos by Soap Queen. All the research made my first experience well worth it and made me confident while making it.

Even though I ordered supplies from BrambleBerry, I went ahead and purchased some items from Michael's to "train" with. I bought the basics: soap base, coloring, scent, and a mold. I wanted to do it this way just to train myself with it. 

I was generally satisfied with what I had purchaed from Michael's. For beginners, it will do. My base came out good with good color and scent. My first completed batch was wonderful. It lathers pretty darn good and the scent really holds.

I can't wait until my order comes in from BB. I am looking so forward to really getting started since I am now confident with doing just the basics. I highly suggest that people learn as much as they can before taking off into this project. Even though it is simple to do, you really want to be proud of your completed product. I research daily for new ideas and how I can improve in the future.


----------



## llineb (Nov 3, 2009)

jcso339 said:
			
		

> I just started out as well in making M&P soap. I did SO MUCH research with this forum and watching videos on YOUTUBE. Especially the videos by Soap Queen. All the research made my first experience well worth it and made me confident while making it.
> 
> Even though I ordered supplies from BrambleBerry, I went ahead and purchased some items from Michael's to "train" with. I bought the basics: soap base, coloring, scent, and a mold. I wanted to do it this way just to train myself with it.
> 
> ...





you will be addicted soon!!!! :0)

i bought my first stuff from a craft store.  the liquid colors will fade with time so you will eventually want to use the powder colorants like the micas and oxides.  also, if you want some good prices check out wholesalesupplyplus.com.  they have great bases, copy scents and a great silicone 2lb green loaf mold to make sliced soap.  it makes 8- 1 inch slices.

good luck and have fun!!!!!

oh, and the book "melt and mold" soap crafting has great recipes and embede ideas!  i make several of these and they sell very well!

lara


----------



## jcso339 (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm already addicted! I made another large batch last night. I keep thinking of new ways to save money around the house so I can keep buying more soap base and other things!!

My wife and I are already making plans for a large festival coming up in a few months. I want to get the soap mkaing down to a fine art so that we can start selling at local events and farmer's markets. 

I really had no idea that this could be something to get hooked on. It's like a drug in way. Need more to satisfy me!

WSP will be happy to see my wishlist! Gradually I will have nearly everything that they sell.


----------

